# Remember Candy?? Progress!!



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Well here we are on day ??? with Candy! SHe is obviuosly bred. And after talking with her previuos owner again, we are thinking maybe around the 5th?
So this is the goat that needs Xanax! She was NONE too happy about being shaved! I just got my stanchion yesterday! So I took full advantage! LOL



















And this is the stanchion that someone built me for helping them out with thier goats! YAY!!!









So how long ya think??? :shrug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Remember Candy?? Day ???*

You think shes due feb 5th???


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Remember Candy?? Day ???*

Honestly Laura.............WHO KNOWS????????? I've almost given up on her!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Remember Candy?? Day ???*

She has the same size udder as my doe.... :O


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Remember Candy?? Day ???*

She looks about the same as my doe also... I tried to shave today and did such a 'hack job'... poor dear, she would be so ashamed if she could see it! Ha ha
Candy is so pretty, but she really doesn't seem to be liking the stanchion!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Remember Candy?? Day ???*

She is a beautiful girl! She isn't registered, but I like her body confo! We'll see about udder later? Anyhow, NO she does NOT like ANYTHING!!! She is CRAZY WILD!!! but we still like her! She sat down so I couldn't shave her :ROFL: Silly goat youd think we have tried to kill her before or something???


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Remember Candy?? Day ???*

I had Feta in the stanchion to feed and shave her today... I thought she was going to tear it apart! I built it, so I was a little worried that it might not hold together... I propped it with one leg.. while i held her tail and tried to shave (with a hand-me-down side-burn shaver from hubby) Like I said-- hack-job..


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Remember Candy?? Day ???*

If she's a fast filler, she *could* be due on the 5th. My doe who "absolutely cannot have been bred for February under any circumstances whatsoever" still looks like she's due for March, but since ultrasounds said otherwise, she'll probably be a fast filler, too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Remember Candy?? Day ???*

She may have a little longer to go than 2 days..... Have you checked her ligs?


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Remember Candy?? Day ???*

Yeah I've checked they are pretty firm! I'm thinking the 5th is the earliest possible, for the time frame she was exsposed to the buck. So wouldn't surprise me if she went to the 10th or 15th? :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

When I went out tonight to "tuck" everyone in I was feeling ligs. Candy feels ALOT looser. Not gone but she is making a little progress. My guess is kids within the next couple of days! Wish us luck! :dance:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

YAY!!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh Boy! I cant wait to see the pretty goaties you get from her!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5:


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

it's gonna be a miracle birth...I think she is on like day 180 something????hahah


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's definately gotta kid sometime! Hows her udder? Filling quick or slow?


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

her udder is filling pretty nice for an ugly one and getting tight..lol i think within the next day or so...just waiting for those ligs to dissappear


----------

